# Owner Handlers CAN Win!!



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone:

I just received these pictures yesterday. Earlier this month, I won back to back majors on my toy poodle Skyler at the Del Sur dog shows (in Del Mar, California). The majors were in dogs (not passed over from the bitch class). 

Here is to all the owner handlers that show their dogs!





Thanks,
Brandon
Melzano Toy Poodles
Onoshi Poodles -


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and your boy! Nice win!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

BIG congrats Brandon !

Now since I know what you look like I will come by and say hi !
I never seen you at shows before lol I thought this one breeder was you but he never said anything to me when he saw enzo hahahahah


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Major congrats : )):first:

Of course that owner/handler can win : )) - saw it many times myself : ))) ! I think it is often the case with people who want to start poodle breeding and acquire a great show-quality puppy and have a great natural talent for handling and grooming : ) ! They take the challenge as a real sport and go in the ring to have great time and they DO !!!!! 

Wishing you many more wins in the future !!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

That is really exciting!!!! And is good encouragement for the rest of us. What a lovely little one. A great big congratulations to you!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

WhooHoo! Congratulations on your win! George Alston said Judges love to put up Owner/Handlers. Keep up the great work!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!The key for an owner handler is practice, practice, practice.... Remember we are competing with the professional who get paid a lot of money to show poodles. 

There are no short cuts in grooming and showing poodles and we do more losing than winning... but we need to keep plugging thru and go for it! 

Thanks again everyone!
Brandon
Onoshi Poodles -

PS: If anyone is looking for a puppy.. check out my website


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish you breed standards


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, you have beautiful dogs. If I ever get a toy, you're at the top of my list. Your site is also very educational, thank you for that!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay congrats


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

All the sweeter the win! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Brandon! You and Skyler look great. And it is very encouraging to see owner/handlers winning!


----------



## Margret (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations
I checked yout your website and I think Skyler looks great, I love white toys and it's nice to see that an owner handler can win!


----------

